# Look like a cop while doing inspections



## cda (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/bags/9190/

Carry your latestest electronic gadget and get enforcement by intimidation

And other geek gadgets


----------



## Yankee (Dec 12, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/bags/9190/Carry your latestest electronic gadget and get enforcement by intimidation
> 
> And other geek gadgets


. . . is that lipstick I see, lower left pocket ???

Looks like a fanny pack gone viral


----------



## brudgers (Dec 12, 2010)

Give people the impression you are armed with a handgun when you are not, and become automatically eligible for a Darwin award.


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 13, 2010)

I dunno, I know that different folks like different 'things'; and I know I'm always on the lookout for an easy, convenient way of packing all my junk (while still having it handy and available).  But to me, it's just ugly and when you tape a $60 price tag to it, it just gets uglier ... again, to me.  Guess I'll just keep looking.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 13, 2010)

Pocket pool???


----------



## LGreene (Dec 13, 2010)

According to the additional images, you can *Fit Tons of Stuff*, it's *Fashion Forward*, and best of all, it *Fits Your Butt!*  Gack!


----------



## creek456 (Dec 14, 2010)

That's just the strangest item I've seen in quite some time. It does give the impression of having a gun and the impression of why does this person have so much stuff that they had to get that thing? I bet the people who buy them are Starwars fans and people who want to look like they're packing. Oh well.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 14, 2010)

Anybody, anybody who wants to look like they are packing is a dam fool!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree! If you are going to carry just stick in the front of you belt! Besides ICC has no subsection for shooting the contractor for being stupid! Silly things!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 15, 2010)

BIG SMITH overalls cost less and can double as a hands warmer and you can also carry a sawed-off shotgun down your pants leg for those difficult inspections!

For you high tech guys, theres a place for your finger phone too!

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Dec 15, 2010)

modern fanny pack.......wouldn't wear it on a bet.


----------



## beach (Dec 15, 2010)

I prefer a man purse slung jauntily over my shoulder pads as I sashay onto a jobsite sipping my Latte........ with my Nomex slacks and steel toe heels, of course.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 15, 2010)

I forgot one key design feature, a place for your pencil "the only guy on the job site that would have something to write with" Don't leave home with out it!


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 15, 2010)

Beach: LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Baech,

What are Nomex slacks?

"Wranglers with bling?"

pc1


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 15, 2010)

Beach,

Don't know about anybody else out there, but you put an image in my brain that I don't want up there.  LOL


----------



## Mech (Dec 15, 2010)

Should make mugging someone easier, 'cause you know they'll put everything in that convenient carrying pouch!


----------



## beach (Dec 15, 2010)

Pcinspector1,

http://www2.dupont.com/Nomex/en_US/index.html


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 15, 2010)

Two quick stories:

My first year as an inspector here, the police department made an inquiry to my boss as to whether or not I was carrying a gun. Someone at the PD had just caught a glimpse of my belt holstering a black 6" maglight adjacent to a flipphone, and thought I was carrying.

*************

In the last town I lived in, the local building inspector transformed, over a period of about six years, into a flow blown cross-dressing sex-changed transvestite.

No kidding. Started out as a regular guy, ended up wearing dresses and make-up on the job! Beach's post  reminded me of "Jackie".


----------



## beach (Dec 15, 2010)

> In the last town I lived in, the local building inspector transformed, over a period of about six years, into a flow blown cross-dressing sex-changed transvestite.No kidding. Started out as a regular guy, ended up wearing dresses and make-up on the job! Beach's post reminded me of "Jackie".


You can't even make that kind of stuff up!!!! I have to go clean the saliva spray off my monitor.......


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 15, 2010)

> I have to go clean the saliva spray off my monitor.......


I see sensitivity training in your future


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 15, 2010)

delete duplicate post


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 15, 2010)

jobsaver, all i can say to that is Wow, would have been great to witness


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 15, 2010)

I think I just sharted     ..... nope false alarm


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 16, 2010)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Two quick stories:In the last town I lived in, the local building inspector transformed, over a period of about six years, into a flow blown cross-dressing sex-changed transvestite.
> 
> No kidding. Started out as a regular guy, ended up wearing dresses and make-up on the job! Beach's post  reminded me of "Jackie".


When I was doing special inspections we had a couple concrete companies that had a couple cross dressers/transvestite/sex-change drivers - you pretty much knew who they were and just did your job.  On one inspection I was asking the concrete company's site lead (a large pour early in the morning) what the number of the truck was, and it was one of the trucks with one of those drivers.  I said, "What was the number of his, er, her, um, that truck."  I thought the site lead was going to fall on the ground laughing.  Damn I hate political correctness!!!


----------

